

SoftLayer decreased  Bandwidth quota 20,000 GB to 500 GB on new server - logicode


======
WaltPurvis
OTOH, they made some pretty significant cuts to what they charge for extra RAM
and SSDs. They used to have ludicrously expensive surcharges if you wanted to
have an SSD instead of a HDD, or if you wanted to increase RAM to something
even fairly small like 8GB. Now their servers seem to be priced pretty
competitively. And bandwidth in excess of the 500GB is $0.09/GB (I believe,
but I'm too lazy to double-check), comparable to EC2 (which also charges from
the first GB, i.e., has _no_ free allotment).

